# Kingsdown quarry - AKA swan mines - Wiltshire - September 2020



## khurbanx (Mar 14, 2021)

It me again back with another explore - This is the first-ever time I have done an underground quarry/ Mine depending what you wanna call.
anyways I visited with 3 nonmembers.
just out the blue I fancied a visit to these mines - I have wanted to do them for a while.
this was just a quick and simple explore and no issue at all even know we did bump into 2 people aha.
ofc I got the Crane shot.
anyways I'm gonna cut the crap. and post a few photos as I did not get many

not gonna bore too much with history so have some very basic.

_View Topic - Swan / Kingsdown information - help! (UK Mine Exploration Forums - South West England)_
_Kingsdown quarry is also known as Swan Mine was a Bath stone quarry that began operation by the late 18th century_


----------



## night crawler (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice it is good to see photos from this place again


----------



## khurbanx (Mar 14, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Nice it is good to see photos from this place again


I forgot I even had an account on here untill I got a email so I though I’ll put up some photos off some my recent explores


----------

